# Lost mate



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi all , I am looking for a lost mate, of 39 years, by the name of John Rogers ( or Rodgers ) who sailed for Blue Funnel in the mid -60`s and came from the Newcastle on Tyne area. Married a blond haired girl called Margaret in 1966 in Durham Cathederal. He also got stuck in the Bitter Lakes in 1967 on the AGAPENOR being the 4th engineer. At the time we were good buddies and I would dearly love to be able to get in touch with him again. Would be most greatful if anyone could help bring us together again

Regards to all.(A)


----------

